# Half Moon Betta's...?!?!?



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Just want to know where would be a good place to start in finding the perfect HM Betta. I'm looking for particular coloring so a place with variety and good colors would be good to know of. I saw a really nice one on the net which was black with purple accents and another classified as rainbow...looking for something that has either a purple or pink hue...Doesn't have to be a HM as long as the colors are some what like the images....Let me know all you betta luvers...:bigsmile:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll dig through the incoming shipment today and let you know If I see one like that.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235289,-123.185400


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

You are very close to the Burnaby store, they had some Half Moons and Super Deltas come in last night if you want to have a look.



BubBleBee said:


> Just want to know where would be a good place to start in finding the perfect HM Betta. I'm looking for particular coloring so a place with variety and good colors would be good to know of. I saw a really nice one on the net which was black with purple accents and another classified as rainbow...looking for something that has either a purple or pink hue...Doesn't have to be a HM as long as the colors are some what like the images....Let me know all you betta luvers...:bigsmile:
> View attachment 7502
> 
> View attachment 7503


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

When I was at Canadian aqua farm he has a purple and pink hm. Maybe send him a pm and see if he still has him


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanks April, Grant and Shelby67. I will look into CA...and make a trip out to IPU


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a purple one just like that from aquariums west a few years ago. I believe he was a copper and only appeared purple under certain lighting conditions such as a flash of a camera. When you go in the fish room look for a greenish bronze coloring because mine looked completely different when he was under aquarium lights.

AW, IPU, Aprils, Canadian Aqua farm and Noah's pet arc all great places to check.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually take a mini-led flashlight with me to look at the Betta's. The lighting provided most places just doesn't seem to show their colors very well.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the one Shelby67 mentioned. It is a delta tail.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine didn't come..so your down to ipu or Rick..also aquariums west always has nice bettas.
I agree,the purple one is a metallic. Nice fish.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274928,-122.835453


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> This is the one Shelby67 mentioned. It is a delta tail.


I luv it....I want to get my daughter a fish and she luvs pink....=) Is this pic taken while at rest?? Just curious as to what it may look like flared out....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> This is the one Shelby67 mentioned. It is a delta tail.


That is a cool Betta Rick! Bet he looks awesome when he flares. You've had your Betta's on Craigslist before eh? I remember you had a some absolutely stunning ones I inquired about but they were already gone. Good to know that was you now, will definitely want to check out your stock in the near future.

Bobbi, here is the link to his site's Betta page: http://stores.canadianaquafarm.com/-strse-Bettas/Categories.bok


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> I luv it....I want to get my daughter a fish and she luvs pink....=) Is this pic taken while at rest?? Just curious as to what it may look like flared out....


Yup, I caught him resting on the bottom. I'll put a friend beside him later on and see if I can catch him flaring.



Diztrbd1 said:


> That is a cool Betta Rick! Bet he looks awesome when he flares. You've had your Betta's on Craigslist before eh? I remember you had a some absolutely stunning ones I inquired about but they were already gone. Good to know that was you now, will definitely want to check out your stock in the near future.
> 
> Bobbi, here is the link to his site's Betta page: Results for Bettas


Hi John, With stock coming and going all the time I sometimes fall behind on updating the website, it's definitely overdue so keep an eye out for the new photos


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I usually take a mini-led flashlight with me to look at the Betta's. The lighting provided most places just doesn't seem to show their colors very well.


Thanks John for that tip...I will pack mine in ma purse....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

So I just came from BBY and saw their Bettas and all I can say is WOW. The Half Moons and Super Deltas are so nice I will be doing photos tonight! Really nice and worth a look.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Grant I will go in there after school today....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

OK, try to beat John there! (Diztrbd1):lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol somebody knows me too well :bigsmile: Unfortunately, I won't be getting up there for a couple days. Had an accident on my bike...Some non driving @#$%^&* forced me to wipe out and I twisted my ankle pretty bad. I will be seeing you very soon tho lol in the meantime I will be looking forward to some pix of those beauties!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man, sorry to hear John. Hope you kicked his ass! I will try to get some pics but you are going to cry.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Phewwww....I was starting to sweat it a lil bit....jk.....sorry to hear John hope that ankle of yours gets better quick fast.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a semi transparent one there with red dots all over the fins, spectacular and the solid blues are fantastic.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

During your visit there did you notice any pink or purplish ones?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Not specifically no, was an in and out.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Phewwww....I was starting to sweat it a lil bit....jk.....sorry to hear John hope that ankle of yours gets better quick fast.


lol no worries not into pink ones & thanks Bobbi


Rastapus said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear John. Hope you kicked his ass! I will try to get some pics but you are going to cry.


Thanks Grant! You would have to catch them in order to kick their ass Unfortunately I was picking mine up off the ground while he was zipping off. Good thing they didn't run me over. I will definitely remember the car, and if I see it again they will be sorry  
lol I'm already crying because I can't make it up there yet. Was up there bugging the guys while they were unpacking the new arrivals the other night, but had to leave before they got to the Betta's. Looking forward to some pix tho, hope you got a black one in there some where.


----------

